# Titling a Boat from Indiana



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

I purchased a boat in Indiana and they do not require titles on their outbaords. I know that I need that title to register the boat, so I was wondering what paperwork I need to take with me to have the seller sign. Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I did this just last year. All you will need is their Indiana titles to the boat and trailer signed over to you, and possibly a notarized bill of sale, since there should be an indication of the motor that was originally on the boat on the title. Also, if there is any indication of a lien on the title, you will need to get that taken care of before they will create an Ohio title. If there is a lien on the title, PM me, and I can instruct you further.

This may not be how it is always done, but it is how I got the title to my boat last year.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Ohio requires hin numbers, if the boat is less than 10 years old it probably has one. If it is a older boat it may not. You will also need the serial number of the motor, either outboard or io. Get ready to jump through hoops.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I bought a bass boat in the fall from a pilot who lived in northern Kentucky but maintained a permanent address in Washington state. He had a Washington title for the boat and trailer but Washington does not title motors. 

I called the local license branch (which happened to be in Green Township in Hamilton county.) They told me to have the title for the boat notarized in KY, luckily not Washington. I also had the seller sign and have notarized a bill of sale. I was also told to make a pencil rubbing of the serial number of the outboard. The serial number on the Evinrude 150 was a smooth decal but I was able to get 3 or 4 partial rubbings from a freeze plug which showed the whole number and the lady was satisfied with the effort I made. The trailer title was not needed and was thrown away.

You also need to split up the price of the package because of the sales tax. I can't remember if it's the outboard or trailer but you don't pay sales tax on one of them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I also bought an out of state outboard from a state that didn't have titles for motors. I took a bill of sale, and a photograph of the serial number plate with the number clearly visible to the local title bureau, and they titled the motor. I think it was about $8.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info guys. Sounds like I definately a bill of sale, and I will make sure to split them just to make sure.


----------

